# orgasm after embryo transfer



## jan_83 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this but im hoping for a little advice. On Monday 11th April I had my eggs collected for ICSI, on Saturday 16th I had the embryo transfer and on Monday 18th I had an orgasm. I'm concerned because I've read that having an orgasm can stop the embryo implantation from happening. Is this true?? I know I have to wait unil next week to find out for sure if I'm pregnant or not but hoped someone could let me know if an orgasm so soon after embryo transfer can stop implantation. Thank you.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

this happened to me several times in my first 2ww my DS is 3 on monday
on my 2nd 2ww it didnt happen at all and i lost the pg at 5 wks so from my experience its was a good thing, i think in the 2ww we tend to over analyze everything dont we

Why not pop across to the 2ww board when is your test date 

Em


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

im  the same lots and lots of them        lol and not long for me to go to meet my wee one 

good luck hun


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just relax.  I would love to see the medical evidence that backs this up?  Surely there would be no babies born ever?

Honestly, you will read so much rubbish if you search enough : )

Good luck.

x


----------



## jan_83 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, I feel a little better now. I’ve read about it happening to other people but not so soon after the embryo transfer so I’ve been a little concerned that the implantation hasn’t happened. Not much I can do now so I guess I’ll have to try not to stress about it too much and keep my fingers crossed.

My test date is 27th April.


----------



## sadie786 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi - just thought i'd share my experience. I had 3 orgasms in recent 2ww and although my tx resulted in bfn -  i have read countless experiences of other ladies in the same position who've gone on to have a bfp! The way i see it is it's nature - there was nothing i could do to stop myself having the 'O's' - they just literally came - and i do not think they account for my failed cycle. So here's wishing you lots of 'sticky baby dust'


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Well said Sadie : )

No one would possibly no why there embie/embies didn't implant.  I have honestly heard of women to scared to fart in case there embies fall out and yes I am being serious!

x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Funny how we panic over everything   


Like Stacey said, there would be no babies ever born. In natural conception you have done all the things they say not to, but you had no idea you had conceived. 2 weeks before I discovered I was pregnant, I had been on a hen night and got well and truly drunk! It didn't cause a m/c.


I must admit, the thought of some naughty time did cross my mind earlier   . I had et 2 days ago, I think I will wait though but thats because I feel a bit uncomfortable and bloated anyhow


----------

